# Patio Furniture/Accessories Vendors



## jeffjunstrom (Aug 12, 2019)

Need to replace some deck items (area rugs, patio umbrellas, etc). Looking for vendor recommendations that I may not be familiar with. We've been through the big box stores and the Wayfair inventory and just can't find the components we want. Any vendors out there I don't know about? Not looking to spend a fortune but willing to spend a little so I don't settle for Threshold from target.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

We have some OW Lee patio furniture. It is spendy, but they make (in the U.S.) very nice stuff that is built to last.


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

BBQguys.com (search for coupons)
I bought a nice natural gas fire pit from them last year

I bought my cantilever umbrella from home depot or lowes. It has sunbrella material so I wasn't worried that it was coming from the common big box store. It's held up nice so far.


----------

